# Possiamo avere di più



## Tebe (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non ho minimamente pensato che Man fosse geloso. Ho pensato che sia alla ricerca di una confidenza di tipo diversa con me, una confidenza che non saprei come gestire, mi smonterebbe l'ormone davvero una cosa del genere.
Non voglio sapere quante volte non scopa con sua moglie. Non voglio sapere quante e quali mancanze ha lui.
e lei? perchè se lui ha mancanze sono certa che pure lei non sta meglio.
Comunque.

Alle quattro gli ho mandato una mail. Mi dispiaceva tranciare così.
_
uff che noia

Avremmo potuto essere...

Infatti. A che punto saremmo adesso?

Ad un bellissimo preludio.

preludio eh? Di che? Del mio trip o del tuo, quello che ancora non so.

Il tuo? 

La posizione quella tu sotto io sopra girata di schiena. Fantastico. hai l'ormone talmente azzerato che non ti ricordi nemmeno che te l'avevo descritta con dovizia di particolari?

me lo ricordo benissimo. Ma non hai il coraggio.

...potresti averlo tu

Potresti chiedermelo

Così da sentirmi parlare mentre sei dentro di me?

Se è una sfida considerala accettata. Il comando è mio ora. Niente capricci.

femmina&Donna. Non mi ci sento molte volte ma._
_Buona  serata._
Sono uscita dall'ufficio, ho fatto un pò di cose e poi sms.
sapevo che era lui. 

_Guarda che luna.__

hai ragione. E' luminosissima. Non vedo l'ora che a quest'ora sia buio buio _(i nostri primi infratti erano nella sua o nella mia macchina:mrgreen:al buio buio come gli adolescenti fagiani!)_

Possiamo avere di più_

A momenti mi va di traverso il caffè d'orzo che stavo bevendo.
Minchia. In che senso possiamo avere di più?
cazzo. Cosa vuol dire? Perchè mi scrive questo? E' scemo? ma tutti io gli invorniti? Ovvio. Se li becco fedeli non è che posso pretendere.
Ok tebe. Ok. calma. Rileggi quello che gli hai scritto tu.
Luna luminosa, e bla bla, non vedo l'ora sia buio buio...

Possiamo avere di più

mmmhhhh. Ho pagato, sono uscita, mi sono messa in macchina a guardare il cell.
Ok. Calma. Parla di buio. Magari sesso  bendato? per me robetta ma lui..magari..
Rispondo

_Di più cosa? un buio buissimo?

__esatto, anche se non rinuncerei mai a guardarti quando hai l'orgasmo.__

Allora te ne accorgi, nonostante ti lamenti della mia silenziosità. Comunque...mi stai propronendo un oscurità coatta? a chi? A te?

__Adoro il buio, ma non in quei momenti__

Allora non capisco

_
Ha smesso di rispondermi.

Sinceramente. A me sto scambio di sms...mah.
Non lo capisco.

vabbè. me ne fotto.
Mi vado a fare uno scrub


----------



## erab (30 Ottobre 2012)

quanti indizi ci volevano per fare una prova?


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6308 ha detto:
			
		

> quanti indizi ci volevano per fare una prova?


ciao Guardiano:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6309 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Guardiano:mrgreen:


mmmmm... non ho capito


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6310 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmm... non ho capito



sul forum ho aperto un 3d su disquisizioni culturali dal titolo
Capitolo zero.
Una storia fantasy dove per ora stiamo scrivendo io, Nausica e Tuba.
Ho "preso" in prestito il tuo nick per farne un personaggio, insieme ad altri.



:mrgreen:


----------

